# Table Saw Advice



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I am currently in the market for a new/used table saw and have limited knowledge and experience with different brands and models. The only thing I really want it for is to make lure blanks and cut lip slots in a variety of wood types. 
Do any of the sub-$200 saws out there work good enough for small stuff and still cut square? I was hoping to find something that didn't break the bank yet gets the job done. Some of you in here really seem to know your way around the wood shop so thought I'd ask for some recommendations. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks, John


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a dewalt benchtop/portable, and I love it, I loaned it to my buddy, and he loved it too. It is the only one with a gear system to keep the fence square, and it's perfect. Crank it to the measurement you want, lock it, cut, and it's right on. I think I paid. $299, maybe. Totally worth the extra price, if you ask me. Only thing I wish, is get the one from Lowes, it can cut 24.5" wide, home depot model cuts 18"? I think, so you can't rip a sheet of plywood in half. But the lowes is more $$

Hope that helps. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure, but maybe for lure blanks your best bet may be a scroll saw.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I wouldnt buy one for just that. If your just cutting square blanks id have some one split the proper thickness board to the right with. And then cut lenghts in a miter saw. Would only take minutes. Then make a small jig to cut slots for lip. If your around here id glady help for free.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

If you can find an old Delta benchtop saw grab it, they are out there in your price range. I had one for over 20 years and did large and small work, including ripping cabinet grade plywood on it. I finally burnt out the motor on it and replaced it with a large cabinet saw.

For a small donation the local school shop (if you can find one) might rip a bunch of blanks for you. You can crosscut them to the desired length at home with a hand miter saw.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Check craigslist for some good deals. I would go as big as your space and wallet will allow. The reason I say that is right now you only want a TS for certain processes but in the future your interests may develop or change and you may benefit from a larger/more powerful saw. The Porter Cable they sell at Lowe's is pretty decent but a bit above what you wanted to spend but finding something bigger that a jobsite sized saw should be pretty easy on the used market


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Not sure, but maybe for lure blanks your best bet may be a scroll saw.


I have an ancient, cast iron beast I bought at a school auction about 20 years ago. It's a Delta scroll saw, 24" throat, I even have a bunch of blades. I've been wanting to sell it, if you are interested, PM me.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank You for the advice and offers everyone. I almost bought a used one off of Craigslist the other day but changed my mind once I saw it. (no pun intended) 
Making lures isn't the only reason it would be used as I suggested in my original post. But I don't have much of a need for one other than small jobs here and there. I have a decent scroll saw that I use to cut shapes but will keep looking for the right deal to come up on a table saw. A smaller table top model would be ideal just didn't know if they are worth buying or not. Some of the cheap ones I've looked at are are a joke. Seems like the fences would have a tendency to move or flex while cutting. If that's the case I can get similar results with my scroll saw.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Do you have a circular saw? You could make a simple rip jig to hold your work and guide the saw. 

Festool out of Germany makes a pricey circular saw with a guide and a pricey work table to go with it. You can do a lot with those tools, really fine work but its very expensive stuff. You can visit their website for some ideas. It's festoolusa.com I think. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Backlashed. I do have a circular saw but it has seen better days and not very good for much but rough cuts.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I use a Ryobi table saw I bought for $120. Works perfect for what I'm doing. Also have a Craftsman 10" for my bigger baits. Both do the job.


----------

